# Has anyone ever seen this monster ?



## jim98 (Nov 23, 2013)

nice


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

jim98 said:


> nice


Ben wants!! Lol  that's a nice tractor!!

-Ben


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm more interested in the tractor in the back of the photo


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I could cause lot of damage w/that beast.


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thomas said:


> I could cause lot of damage w/that beast.


You and me both  

-Ben


----------



## jim98 (Nov 23, 2013)

Yes I think I may build one like it , I'm pretty sure it's a scaled down 9530 lol


----------

